# Legacy 990



## Woodwalker (Sep 23, 2016)

Does anyone on here use the Legacy control system on their AF track and how it is wired to the track. I can't seem to find anything on this. Are two terminal tracks needed. Im going to use AF fastback for my layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you checked Carl's site? Carl's S Gauge Empire, check out the S Gauge and TMCC page. All you should need to know about TMCC/Legacy and S-gauge operations.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

As GRJ states Carl Tuveson has an excellent site, full of information.
Assuming you have a reasonable sized S gauge layout (about 8'x16') or smaller with no reverse loops just connect the wire from the post on the 990 base to the Base Post on a Gilbert transformer. That is all that is required. It puts the Legacy signal on one rail. 
If you have any reverse loops, multiple elevations with crossovers or a very large layout it will be necessary to put the Legacy signal on both rails. Mike Reagan has a video on the Lionel site that shows how to do this using capacitors. It is important to use as few capacitors as necessary to get the signal reception adequate.


----------

